# Cass County archery hunting



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Bow hunting topic of meeting
By Teri Finneman, The Forum
Published Wednesday, December 22, 2004

A decision of whether or not to allow bow hunting on county-owned property isn't expected until a month after the season ends.

A Cass County Commission subcommittee concluded Tuesday that residential and public input is needed to determine if two county-owned properties in south Fargo should be open for bow hunting.

Orchard Glen and Forest River residents will receive a questionnaire in early January asking their feelings about allowing hunting near their homes. A public meeting is set for Feb. 1.

The bow hunting issue arose earlier this month when Fargo resident Dale Ziegler approached the County Commission. Ziegler said he had bow hunted in the area in the past, but No Hunting signs were posted this year. Cass County Engineer Keith Berndt posted the signs after realizing the property was being used for hunting.

Safety concerns from residents prompted the commission to form a subcommittee comprised of commissioners, a hunting advocate and a safety advocate.

The Cass County Commission Policy Manual states hunting isn't allowed on county-owned land. Therefore, there are three ways to look at the hunting issue, said Scott Wagner, a county commissioner and chairman of the subcommittee.

He said the group could recommend keeping the policy as is, or it could ask the County Commission to revise the policy. Revision options are allowing hunting with no restrictions or allowing hunting in a controlled environmement.

Wagner shared information he received regarding the Bismarck Police Department's administration of bow hunting on city-owned property.

A February 2004 letter written by Animal Warden Stephen Schneider said 89 permits issued for the 2003-04 bow hunting season resulted in the shooting of 41 deer in southwest Bismarck. The program has been in place since 1987 and includes applying for a permit and completing a mandatory questionnaire after the hunt.

The bow hunting opportunity has worked well, said Randy Kreil, chief of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's Wildlife Division, in a phone interview Tuesday.

"I'm surprised that we haven't had inquiries about a similar system in the Fargo area before now," Kreil said.

He said Bismarck hasn't had any safety issues since allowing bow hunting, despite initial concern from citizens.

"After a few years, people found out it ... actually was effective in terms of reducing and maintaining the deer herd at a level that is less problematic," Kreil said.

Wagner said the property at question is 30 acres in Orchard Glen and 50 acres in Forest River, of which 18 acres are under the jurisdiction of Stanley Township.

Wagner asked State's Attorney Birch Burdick if a joint powers agreement was possible if the county and Stanley Township agreed hunting should be allowed.

Burdick wasn't sure, but said something similar could work. He said a boundary line would need to be clear if Stanley Township didn't want hunting on the land.

Wagner said the subcommittee should contact representatives from Stanley Township to discuss the idea. He also asked members to think of questions regarding the bow hunting issue and get them resolved before February.

The subcommittee expects to make a recommendation to the County Commission following the public meeting.

Deer bow season ends in early January.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Teri Finneman at (701) 241-5557


----------

